# Passt ein älterer CPU Kühler auf Sockel 1150



## tapferertoaser (17. Juli 2013)

*Passt ein älterer CPU Kühler auf Sockel 1150*

Hi @ all

Frag ist wie im Titel. Ich hole mir bald denn i5-4670k und das MSI Z87-G43 Mainboard. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich habe anfang diesen Jahres (Haswell war noch nicht erhältlich) einen Enermax T40 Kühler geholt, welcher ja logischerweise Haswell erstmal noch nicht mit Unterstützte. Kann ich nun denn selben Kühler wieder verwenden oder muss ich mir einen neuen kaufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Die letzten Intel Sockel waren alle von der Befestigung her gleich, also sollte der passen, außer Du hast vlt echt eine GANZ alte Version, bei der noch Befestigungszubehör fehlte. Zumindest wären alle 3 im Handel noch erhältlichen Versionen des T40 auch für 1150 geeignet. 

Welche CPU hattest Du denn bisher?


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Juli 2013)

Bisher einen i7 870 mit Sockel 1156.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Also, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind 1156, 1155 und 1150 vom "um den Sockel herum" identisch, das passt also. 1365/1366 wäre zB etwas anders, ebenso der 2011. 

Zur Not: boxed Version der CPU bestellen, FALLS es nicht passt, haste wenigstens nen Kühler, bis Du dann neues Befestigungsmaterial oder einen neuen Kühler bestellt hast


----------

